# Leds piraña 0.5w



## mefisto121 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola
 Quería saber cuantas mcd tendrán los led de 0.5w pirañas


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2009)

¿ Por que pirañas ?




No veo el parecido.

Busca en el datasheet del LED.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 30, 2009)

Varian entre 1500 y 8000mCd, pero mejor consulta la especificacion del fabricante...


----------



## A Class (Nov 9, 2009)

ese fue un chiste muy malo... pero me hizo reir...

Cuidado con algunos leds,que te pone que tiene 2000000000 mcd,y cuando te llegan igual son lo mas comun del mundo,si son muuuuy baratos,recuerda,no te fies,que no te timen como a un chino,que los chinos ya nos timan bastante.


----------



## LU5JCL (Abr 7, 2010)

Amigos, tengo un dilemita con leds piraña blancos frios...

con que tension se logra una buena iluminacion?
me recomiendan colocarlos a 4V cada led?

muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2010)

Mejor leete el datasheet de tu modelo !

Saludos.


----------



## LU5JCL (Abr 7, 2010)

okok DOSMETROS, pero lo que pasa es que no me los venden con una marca y un modelo definidos, entendes?

me los venden como leds piraña solamente, pero bueno voy a empezar a testearlos aver como funcionan a diferentes voltajes.

muchas gracias por tu respuesta,

un abrazo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 7, 2010)

Lo mas importante es conocer la corriente maxima y nunca sobrepasarla.
Los piraña suelen alimentarse sobre 35mA.

seguramente seran como estos, made in china
http://www.besthongkong.com/index.php?cPath=75_18

mas sobre led....


http://www.led1.de/shop/index.php?c...c-5&xploidID=d860de66e6725dfaf7b3e8f8f3b60e32

http://www.led-tech.de/en/Light-Emitting-Diodes/Superflux-LEDs-c_1_7.html

http://www.leds.de/en/Ordinary-LEDs/SuperFlux-LEDs/


----------

